# اريد دائرة ميك حساس



## بدر الجندى (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يوجد ميك دبوس لشيخ الجامع ويوجد بة حجر بطارية 1.5 فولت على مااعتقد ان الدائرة تتكون من مكثف+مقاومة بس عايز اعرف مكونتها بدقة وطريقة التركيب
وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أبريل 2008)

اخى
هل الميك متصل بسلك للمكبر او لا سلكى ؟ ان كان سلكى يبقى هى دى مكوناته فقط الميك والمكثف والمقاومة - فى هذه المشاركة ناقشنا هذا النوع من الميك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86070.html
اما ان كان لا سلكى فلابد من وجود وحدة ارسال و ربما مصغرة جدا لكن لا بد من وجودها


----------



## بدر الجندى (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدا دى الدائرة الى انا اقصدها ولك جذيل الشكر


----------



## alsaneyousef (15 أبريل 2008)

http://www.boutonvert.eu/bouton_vert/pictures/Wireless_wire_JM308C/Wireless_wire_JM308C_g.jpg
الميكروفون هو عبارة عن وسيط يقوم بتحويل الاهتزازات الهوائية المعبرة عن الموسيقى أو الكلام إلى ضغوط ميك****ية ثم إلى جهود كهربائية متغيرة مكافئة لنوع الموجات الصوتية التي يتعرض لها
أهم أنواع الميكروفونات
1- الميكروفون الكربوني 

2- الميكروفون الديناميكي 

3- الميكروفون السعوي 

4- الميكروفون البلوري 

5- الميكروفون الشريطي 


أولا : الميكروفون الكربوني 
يتكون من وعاء مصنوع من مادة عازلة مملوءة بحبيبات كربونية موضوع في داخله موصلان لهما معامل توصيل جيد ومثبت به رق معدني يسمح له تركيبه بالاهتزاز تبعا للموجات الصوتية التي تتركز عليه بواسطة بوق صغير فيحدث تضاعف وتخلخل الحبيبات الكربونية تبعا لانبعاج قرص الميكروفون إلى الداخل أو إلى الخارج استجابة لشدة الصوت الحادث, وهذا يتبعه تغيير في المقاومة بين قطبي الميكروفون فيتم الحصول على ضغط متغير مكافئ للموسيقى والكلام على طرفي التوصيل ومقاومة هذه الحبيبات الكربونية تكون في العادة من 200 إلى 1000 أوم وتيار التشغيل اللازم من 5 إلى 40 ملي أمبير ويحتاج إلى بطارية أساس ضغطها من 4 إلى 8 فولت حسب نوع الميكروفون المستعمل . 

مميزات الميكروفون الكربوني : 
1- الأمانة في نقل الأصوات بدون حدوث تشويه باستثناء إحداثه أزيزا مستمرا steady hiss في دائرة الإخراج بسبب تغيير مقاومة حبيبات الكربون 
2- الحساسية حيث تسبب الضغوط الميك****ية البسيطة عليه ضغوطا كهربائية كبيرة على طرفيه 
3- قوة الاحتمال مع خفة وزنه ورخص ثمنه 
4- يمكن توصيله بالمكبر مباشرة بدون الاستعانة إلى وسيلة لرفع الضغط المتغير المتولد على طرفي التوصيل مع استعمال بطارية لضغط الأساس من 4 إلى 8 فولت 

عيوبه: 
1- استجابته للاهتزازات الميك****ية التي يتعرض لها 
2- تلاصق حبيبات الكربون إذا ترك مدة طويلة بدون استعمال وهذا يقل في الأنواع الجيدة 
3- احتياجه إلى مصدر خارجي للتيار 
4- حساس للأصوات ولا يستجيب للنغمات الموسيقية مقدار استجابته للأصوات 

استعمالاته : 
يستخدم في الأجهزة اللاسلكية الملحقة بالمحطات اللاسلكية المتحركة والثابتة وكذا الأعمال التليفونية. 
ثانيا: الميكروفون الديناميكي أو ذو الملف المتحرك 
يشبه إلى حد كبير مضخات الصوت التي تستعمل بأجهزة الراديو والمكبرات (سماعات الراديو) إلى حد يمكن معه تحويل أية سماعة راديو ذات مغناطيس ثابت إلى ميكروفون ديناميكي . وإذا أخذنا مثالا عمليا لذلك نجد أن أجهزة الاتصال بين المكاتب (الانتركم) وبعض أجهزة التسجيل تستعمل مكبر الصوت كسماعة وميكروفون في وقت واحد بواسطة مفتاح فصل في حالة التكلم أو الاستماع. 

ويتكون هذا الميكروفون من مغناطيس دائم وملف متحرك داخل المجال المغناطيسي وهذا الملف مثبت في بؤرة بوق مصنوع من ورق مخصوص أو من الميكا وتتوقف نظرية تشغيله على الحقيقة القائلة إنه إذا تحرك ملف داخل مجال مغناطيسي تولدت على طرفيه قوة دافعة كهربائية بالتأثير سواء تحرك الملف أو المجال . وفي حالتنا هذه نأخذ جزء النظرية الخاص بتحرك الملف حيث أنه باهتزاز البوق يهتز معه الملف ويتحرك داخل المجال المغناطيسي حركة رأسية تكون نتيجتها الحصول على ضغط متغير صغير يرفع بواسطة محول رافع ثم يوصل إلى المكبر. 

مميزات الميكروفون الديناميكي : 
1- يمتاز بحساسية عالية للترددات المنخفضة. 
2- خفيف الوزن وصغير الحجم في حالة عدم استعمال مكبر صوت كميكروفون ديناميكي. 
3- لا يتأثر بالأحوال الجوية السيئة كالرطوبة أو الحرارة أو هبوب الرياح . 
4- لا يحتاج إلى مصدر قدرة خارجي (بطارية أساس(. 

عيوب الميكروفون الديناميكي :
نأخذ عيبا أساسيا لهذا الميكروفون وهو ضرورة توصيله بمحول رافع ذي نسبة لفات مخصوصة مضافا إلى ذلك ارتفاع ثمنه. 

الاستعمالات :
يستعمل في استديو هات التسجيل الصوتي نظرا لحساسيته العالية وكذا الأعمال التلفونية والأجهزة الخاصة بالاتصالات السلكية بين المكاتب. 
ثالثا: الميكروفون السعوي أو ذي المكثف

http://www.fmsoleilfr.com/pictures/..._6100_professional_condenser_microphone_1.jpg

يتكون هذا الميكروفون من مكثف متغير له تركيب خاص لوحة الثابت مصنوع من المعدن ولوحة المتحرك من الألمنيوم المرن وتتوقف نظرية تشغيله على التغيير السعوي الذي يتبع تغير المسافة بين لوحي المكثف حيث أنه من المعلوم أن سعة المكثف تتناسب عكسيا مع المسافة بين اللوحين أي أنه إذا زادت المسافة بين اللوحين زادت السعة. 

وعمليا تكون المسافة بين لوحي المكثف في هذا الميكروفون حوالي جزء من الألف من البوصة . فعند اهتزاز اللوح المتحرك الذي يعتبر قرص الميكروفون تتغير السعة تبعا لشدة الصوت الحادث ونحصل على طرفي المكثف على ضغط متغير يكافئ الاهتزازات الصوتية التي يتعرض لها الميكروفون. ونظرا لعدم حساسية هذا الميكروفون فإنه لا يستخدم في عمليات الإنتاج الصوتي العامة واقتصر استخدامه في أغراض الفحص والاختبار بالمعامل وباعتبار أن ضغط الأساس اللازم في حالة التشغيل يتراوح ما بين 100 إلى 200 فولت عبر مقاومة توالي عالية القيمة . ويكون الميكروفون هو ووحدة تكبيره الأولية الخاصة به معا كوحدة واحدة . وقد أمكن حاليا إنتاج ميكروفونات سعوية ذات حساسية عالية تكون ملحقة في واجهة أجهزة تسجيل الكاسيت الحديثة . 
رابعا : ميكروفون البلورة أو الكريستال
http://i5.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/8c/c2/605b_1.JPG
وجد لبع البلورات الطبيعية كأملاح روتشيل والكوارتز خواص كهربائية يمكن الاستفادة بها حيث أنه بتعريض هذه البلورات الضغط ميك****ي يولد بها قوة دافعة كهربائية مكافئة لمقدار القدرة الميك****ية الواقعة عليها . وعلى هذا تم صنع الميكروفون ذي البلورة الذي لا يحتاج إلى ضغط أساسي للتشغيل أو محول رافع ويعتمد على هذه الخاصية . 

ويتركب هذا الميكروفون في النوع ذي الخلية cell من شريحتين من البلورات مساحة كل منهما حوالي 1.4 ملم مربع وسمك كل منهما حوالي 2 ملم تقريبا تثبت بحيث يتماس ظهر كل منهما مع الأخرى ويتصل مركز البلورة برق معدني مرن ينقل الاهتزازات الميك****ية التي يتعرض لها إلى البلورة التي تهتز مولدة ضغوطا كهربائية متغيرة تناسب شدة الصوت الحادث حيث تنقل إلى المكبر بالطريقة العادية مباشرة بدون الاستعانة بأية طريقة للتحويل (محول) . كما أن ممانعته العالية تمكننا من توصيله بالشبكة الحاكمة للمكبر مع استعمال مكثف دخول سعته 0.02 إلى 0.05 ومقاومة راشح للشبكة من 2 ميجا إلى 5 ميجا وكابل محجب يوصل حجبه جيدا بالشاسيه . 

مميزات الميكروفون البلوري: 
1- حساسيته العالية وعدم وجوب توجيهه تجاه المتكلم أو الآلة الموسيقية. 
2- لا يحتاج إلى بطارية خارجية. 
3- لا يتأثر كثيرا بالاهتزازات الميك****ية الخارجية. 
4- خفيف الوزن صغير الحجم. 

عيوب الميكروفون البلوري: 
1- تتأثر البلورات كثيرا بدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة وقد تتلف إذا زادت حرارتها 125 درجة – لذا يجب إبعاده عن أي مؤثر يمكن أن يشع الحرارة إليه. 
2- يتأثر بالأحوال الجوية إذا حدث أي كسر أو شرخ بغلافه الخارجي نتيجة امتصاص البلورة لرطوبة الجو. 
3- لا يسمح بدخول أي ضغوط كهربائية مهما كانت منخفضة على البلورات لأن هذا يسبب تلفها وعلى ذلك يجب عدم اختبار طرفيه بواسطة الأفومتر في وضع قياس المقاومة كما يحدث في حالة اختبار الملف المتحرك بالميكروفون الديناميكي. 

الاستعمالات: 
شائع الاستعمال جدا بأجهزة التسجيل الصوتي بإستديوهات الإذاعة وأجهزة التسجيل الصغيرة وكذا مع أجهزة التكبير. 
خامسا: الميكروفون الشريطي أو ميكروفون السرعة
http://i13.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/85/09/7ae8_2.JPG
يعتبر هذا الميكروفون تحسينا للميكروفون الديناميكي وقد سمي بالميكروفون الشريطي بالنظر إلى تركيبه حيث أنه يتركب من شريط معرج رقيق جدا يتحرك بحرية داخل مجال مغناطيسي لمغناطيس قوي إلى الأمام أو إلى الخلف مع الحد من تحركه حركة جانبية وطالما هو معروف أنه إذا تحرك موصل داخل المجال المغناطيسي تولدت به قوة دافعة تأثيرية , ونرى أننا بتعريض الشريط للاهتزازات الهوائية الناتجة عن التموجات الصوتية نحصل على طرفيه على قوة دافعة كهربائية متغيرة صغيرة مكافئة للتموجات الصوتية ثم نوصلها إلى شبكة المكبر كالمتبع في حالة الميكروفون الديناميكي. 

مميزات ميكروفون الشريط : 
1- يمتاز بحساسية نسبية واستجابة مرضية للتردد. 
2- لا يحتاج إلى مصدر قدرة خارجي. 

عيوبه: 
1- اتجاهي أي أنه لا يستجيب إلا للتموجات الصوتية التي تنتشر أمامه مباشرة. 
2- القوة الدافعة الكهربائية المستنتجة فبه قليلة نسبيا و على هذا فإنه يحتاج إلى مراحل تكبير أولية وأصلية. 


استعمالاته: 
يستعمل بإلاذاعة واستوديوهات السينما وبعض الأغراض العملية


----------

